# Kautschuk oder PVC Folie



## Bau (20. Dez. 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen.
Ich habe da verschiedene Fragen zu meinem Teich Bau. Mein Teich bekommt eine Grösse von 210m2  und eine Tiefe von 2m. Bei der Tiefen Stelle von 2m ist er etwa 6m breit. Um
den Teich habe ich Granit Blöcke (50cm x 100cm) auf die ich die Folie ziehe und mit Stein-
platten beschweren mit Kantenschutz.(Die Folie wird ein Stück sein)
Verschiedene Teichbauer haben mir auch abgeraten Steine in den Teich zu legen, viel grössere Algenbildung.(Wird seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr gemacht)
Nützung: Fischteich

Jetzt zu meiner Frage.
Nach meinen Informationen ist eine Kautschukfolie (EPMD)das Beste was es so gibt.
Nur ein Teichbauer mit 20 Jahren  Erfahrungen unterstützt die Kautschukfolie nicht.
Er findet die PVC Teichfolie besser.

Wie sind Euere Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen ?

Besten Dank für Eure Infos.
Gruss Marco


----------



## Klausile (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kautschuk oder PVC Folie*

Hallo Marco,

ich denke der Teichbauer mag die EPDM Folie nicht, weil sie für ihn schwer bis gar nicht zu bearbeiten ist. PVC-Folie kann er zurecht schneiden und zusammen schweißen. 
Das wäre bei EPDM doch wesentlich aufwändiger.
Also wenn ein Teichbauer alle arbeiten macht, soll er das verwenden, womit er gute Erfahrungen hat und was er gut verarbeiten kann.
Legst du den Teich selbst an, dann nimm EPDM - die habe ich auch genommen, ist einfach ein Spaß beim verlegen.
Das ist meine Meinung - andere sehen das vielleicht anders.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kautschuk oder PVC Folie*

Hallo Marco, 
zunächst mal herzlich willkommen im Forum. 
Wir hatten schon mal das Thema: Welche Folie ist Euer Favorit 
Vielleicht ist da für Dich interessantes dabei. 
Wie begründet Dein Teichbauer seine Wahl von PVC Folie ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## robsig12 (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Kautschuk oder PVC Folie*

Ich habe ja damals die Frage aufgeworfen.

Habe mich leztendlich für die Firestone EPDM Folie entschieden.

Bin total zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung darüber, da die Verlegung im Gegensatz zu meiner ersten PVC Folie ein Traum war. 

Warum der Teichbauer zu PVC Folie rät, kann ich mir nur dadurch vorstellen, dass er diese einschweissen möchte, oder noch keine Erfahrung mit EPDM hat.

Ganz klarer Vorteil EPDM

Gewicht
Belastbarer auf dem Punkt, falls mal eine Wurzel oder Stein stört,
Preis im Angebot gleich wie 1,5mm PVC Folie
UVC beständig, und somit unverwüstbar.


----------



## pyro (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kautschuk oder PVC Folie*

Kann man die Firestone EPDM Folie inkl. 500er Vlies getrost bei einem Anbieter auf Ebay kaufen oder gibt es hier anderweitige Kauftips?

Ich hadere zwar auch noch an der Folienfrage, derzeit tendiere ich ganz leicht 55/45 zu EPDM für meinen kleinen ca. 6x4m grossen Teich.


----------



## Piddel (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Kautschuk oder PVC Folie*

Moin,

klink mich mal in diesen Beitrag ein. Für meinen geplanten Neubau stellt sich auch noch die Folienfrage  

Tendenz: EPDM - bin aber noch total unschlüssig auch beim Kauf evtl. über ebay ?

MfG
Peter


----------

